# Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht



## DeralteSack (10. April 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja mal wieder bei der Klärung einer Frage helfen.

Seit einigen Tagen philosophieren ein Kollege und ich, welche Low-Profile Baitcastrolle wohl am besten auf eine ca. 120g-150g WG Rute passt.|kopfkrat
Die primären (Hardbait-)Köder wiegen zwischen 30 bis max. 80gr, ab und zu sollte auch mal ein 100g Gummilatschen herhalten, wenn mal die Hardbaits verschmäht werden.
Daher dachten wir an ne Rolle die von ca. 20-25g bis 120g verkraften kann.

Nachdem wir nun das gesamten Internet mit verschiedenen (angeblichen Fach-)Foren durchgeforstet haben, konnten wir zwar einige interessante Rollen finden, die sind jedoch größtenteils aus der fernen Vergangenheit und teilweise gar nicht mehr erhältlich. So auch die Liste bei BA.
Leider bin ich nicht so der Baitcastexperte und habe mich mit den aktuellen Modellen bisher noch nicht viel auseinandergesetzt.

Es werden immer wieder Modelle wie Abu Toro 50 / 51 oder auch Toro NaCl, Winch (da gibt es wohl 2, die Revo und die Orra), Shimano Curado 300 / 301, Tailwalk ELAN Wide Power 71BL oder Tailwalk ELAN Wide Power Plus 71L, Daiwa,... ;+
Manche liegen dann aber auch jenseits der finanziellen Möglichkeiten (weit über 300 Teuronen und sehr viel mehr).

Wir fanden zwar neue Modelle mit dem Beinamen Beast, STX, etc. und Sonstige, jedoch keine Angaben über den Bereich des möglichen Wurfgewichtes.#c

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal wieder hier ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel des Takleuniversums bringen.

Danke Euch!

Petri!#h


----------



## Purist (10. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Wir fanden zwar neue Modelle mit dem Beinamen Beast, STX, etc. und Sonstige, jedoch keine Angaben über den Bereich des möglichen Wurfgewichtes.#c



Das Wurfgewicht, was übrigens kein BC-Anbieter angibt, ist da gar nicht entscheidend, denn im Wurf wird dir keine dieser Rollen kaputt gehen. Viel wichtiger ist, dass die Rolle mit dem Einkurbeln der jeweiligen großen Köder dauerhaft gut klar kommt.

Daher einmal grob umrissen: Metallrahmen & Seitenplatten (bei LP: Gehäuse) ist Pflicht. Den Wormshaft der Schnurführung kann man nicht sonderlich stabiler bauen, immerhin sind die Ersatzteile i.d.R. günstig. Dann wäre da noch eine stabile Spule wichtig und entsprechend dimensionierte Kugellager.

Warum muss es bei dir eigentlich eine low profile sein?


----------



## DeralteSack (10. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Ist nicht meine. Sollte sich aber etwas passendes hier ergeben, würde ich mich auch noch für ne neue Kombo evtl. begeistern können.
Oh, dieser gemeine Takleaffe auf meiner Schulter schon wieder...|uhoh:

Bei einer RP wäre mir z.B. ne Cardiff  o.ä. eingefallen.
Die Frage stellt sich nun aber im LP-Bereich.

Leider findet man kaum Erfahrungen zu den neueren Modellen. Und gerade die Erfahrungen, welche Gewichte sich noch gut werfen lassen und wie die Rolle auf Dauer das mitmacht sind doch sehr rar und gestreut. Zumindest konnten wir nicht viel brauchbares finden und eine Beratung im Laden brachte meinem Kollegen scheinbar auch nicht das gewünschte Ergebniss.


----------



## Ruffneck (10. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Moin Moin,

hier eine kleine Datenbank verschiedener Baitcaster.

http://barsch-junkie.de/2012/09/08/baitcast-datenbank/

Nicht mehr ganz aktuell aber vieleicht noch ganz hilfreich.
Hatte irgendwo noch eine aktuellere, die find ich imo leider gerade nicht |kopfkrat  .

Grüße


----------



## Ruti Island (10. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Ich fische im Bereich 50g - 120g eine Abu Revo Beast. Ist allerdings auch kaum unter 250€ zu bekommen. Die Toros sind auch gut, aber für deinen Einsatzbereich überdimensioniert.

http://www.fishing-for-men.de/download/BCdb.pdf


----------



## Riesenangler (10. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Die Shimano Chronach soll auch sehr gut sein. Habe aber nicht wirklich Ahnung.


----------



## Don-Machmut (10. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja mal wieder bei der Klärung einer Frage helfen.
> 
> ...



Reales Wurfgewicht von der Rute ????????? bei den Ködergewichten ???? :vik::vik:

dazu sollte mal einer was sagen #h


----------



## Ruti Island (10. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Die Shimano Chronach soll auch sehr gut sein. Habe aber nicht wirklich Ahnung.





Es gibt viele Chronarch Modelle, aber keine davon kann diese Gewichte ab.


----------



## DeralteSack (10. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Da ich nun nicht genau weiß, welche Rute mein Kollege genau hat und nur grob weis, dass er das Teil aus seinem Asienurlaub mitgebracht und es ca. 5oz WG haben soll, gehe ich davon aus, dass es schwer werden könnte, einfach mal so per Ferndiagnose ne harmonische Kombo zusammenzustellen.
Genutzt werden sollen Jerks und große Wobbler, Zalts, etc..
Zielfisch Hecht.

Vielen Dank für die Listen!!!#6
Die von FFM ist aktueller, als die letzten, die ich gesehen habe.

Als Ratschlag hatte ihm der Händler ne Revo Toro 51 oder die Shimano Curado 301 genannt.

Nachdem ich nun noch etwas nach der Beast geforscht habe, finde ich diese, zumindest den Berichten nach, ebenso wie die Tailwalk Elan Wide Power auch sehr interessant. evtl. könnte auch ne Tica Sculptor SL101 H laut Liste passen leider findet man nicht allzuviel zu dieser im Netz.
Meist werden primär die Abus empfohlen, da diese wohl sehr robust sind.

Wenn die Beast so ins Schema passt, wäre das doch schon mal ganz gut.

Vielleicht finden wir ja doch noch was passendes für ihn.


----------



## Ruti Island (11. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Meist werden primär die Abus empfohlen, da diese wohl sehr robust sind.




Zumindest als LP, so wie hier gefordert. Ansonsten gibt es von Daiwa und Shimano als RP Rollen viel für den Gewichtsbereich.


----------



## Tino34 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Low Profil:
 Schau dir mal die Daiwa Lexa 300 HSL an. Hab ich seit nem Jahr für Jerks ab 80gr bis 150gr im Einsatz ohne Murren und Macken!


 Round Profil:
 Zweite Option ist die 
Abu Garcia 5601 JB HS P/L auch TOP wie ich finde


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Roundprofil gut günstig haltbar: Shimano Cardiff


----------



## Schnürlwascher (11. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*



> Genutzt werden sollen Jerks und große Wobbler, Zalts, etc..


Dafür verwende ich eine Abu Revo Toro NaCl 51 und bin absolut zufrieden! Da seit kurzem der Nachfolger dieser auf dem Markt ist(Revo Toro Beast), solltest Du die NaCl zu einem guten Abverkaufspreis ergattern können!


----------



## Ruti Island (11. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Da seit kurzem der Nachfolger dieser auf dem Markt ist(Revo Toro Beast), solltest Du die NaCl zu einem guten Abverkaufspreis ergattern können!




In Deutschland so gut wie gar nicht mehr zu bekommen. Wenn dann von privat.


----------



## DeralteSack (12. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Hier erst schon mal ein vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch und zwar was ist denn der große Unterschied zwischen der Revo Beast un der Revo Torro Beast, dass letztere gleich ne ordentliche Stange Geld mehr kostet?|kopfkrat


Ansonsten habe ich mal eure Vorschläge gesammelt und in folgende Liste gepackt:


Daiwa Lexa 300 HSL
Abu Revo Beast
Abu Revo Toro Beast
Abu Revo Toro NaCl 51 (insofern noch verfügbar)
Abu Garcia 5601 JB HS (insofern noch verfügbar)
Abu Revo Toro 51
Tailwalk ELAN Wide Power 71BL
Tailwalk ELAN Wide Power Plus 71L
Die Liste werde ich erstmal so weiter geben. Mal schauen was es wird.


Selbstverständlich werden weitere Vorschläge, Erfahrungsberichte und Empfehlungen gerne auch weiterhin angenommen.


----------



## #AngelMicha (12. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Hallo,

die Abu Revo Beast ist unter der Toro angesiedelt. WG von 15-120g
Die Abu Revo Toro Beast wirft ab 50g-ü200g also eine richtige Big Bait- Rolle.Die Beast schließt die Lücke zwische STX u d Toro.
Die Beast ist ausserdem deutlich kleiner und somit handlicher.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (12. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Die Revo Beast und Revo Toro Beast sind "komplett" unterschiedliche  Rollenmodelle für unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete und auch Ködergrößen.  Die größten Unterschiede sind wohl Gewicht/Stabilität, Übersetzung,  Bremssystem und vor allem das nur in der Toro eingebaute "Synchronisierte  Schnurführungs-System(auch beim Wurf!)".

Je nach Ködergröße in etwa so:
Revo Premier< MGX < STX < Beast < Toro 51 < Toro 61


----------



## #AngelMicha (12. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Die Revo Beast und Revo Toro Beast sind "komplett" unterschiedliche  Rollenmodelle für unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete und auch Ködergrößen.  Die größten Unterschiede sind wohl Gewicht/Stabilität, Übersetzung,  Bremssystem und vor allem das nur in der Toro eingebaute "Synchronisierte  Schnurführungs-System(auch beim Wurf!)".
> 
> Je nach Ködergröße in etwa so:
> Revo Premier< MGX < STX < Beast < Toro 51 < Toro 61



nur nicht bei der Toro Beast.
die hat keine mitlaufende Schnurführung#6


----------



## Schnürlwascher (12. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Stimmt, da hat sich ja was geändert. Ob zum Guten sei jedem selbst überlassen ;-)

Die "Schnurabzugsknarre" wurde anscheinend auch wegrationalisiert.


----------



## DeralteSack (12. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Ok, vielen Dank für die Infos.

Demnach könnte ich die Auswahl einschränken auf


Daiwa Lexa 300 HSL
Abu Revo Beast
Abu Revo Toro 51
Tailwalk ELAN Wide Power 71BL
Tailwalk ELAN Wide Power Plus 71L.
Abu Garcia 5601 JB HS (insofern noch verfügbar)
Alle sollten demnach für Hardbaits von ca. 30 bis ca. 60g geeignet sein und auch mal nen 100g Latschen am Bleikopf problemlos perückenlos werfen und auch auf Dauer bei harter Animation standhalten.


----------



## #AngelMicha (12. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Dann ganz klar die east!!

Die Tailwalks sind auch zu heavy..
 basieren meines Wissens nach auf der Komodo von Okuma.. sind also ähnlich der Toro... die 51h Toro ist auch zu heavy.. geht erst ab 50g los gut zu werfen.. Die Lexa ist auch was für schwereres Angeln.. Sie wiegt wie die Toro, tailwalk und Komodo über 300g somit eher für ü100g geeignet.

Die beast deckt deine Range komplett ab . Ab 15g gehts los mit dem werfen und 100g lassen sich ordentlich fischen!!


----------



## bbfishing (12. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Moin
ich würde eine ABU 5601 C4 nehmen, fische ich selber. Solide und Top. Wenn es etwas besser sein soll, dann die 5601 Record die hab ich auch. Die Rollen sind nur unwesendlich schwerer als die Low Profile aber wesendlich besser zu handeln bei schweren Ködern. Man hat mehr in der Hand.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## donak (13. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Wenn du noch eine Okuma Komodo bekommst würde ich die nehmen, die hat noch eine "mitlaufende Schnurführung", wie die alte Abu Revo Toro.


----------



## Deep Down (13. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Also ich fische an solchen Ruten neben den Verdächtigen Toros von Abu auch die Okuma Komodo! Ebenfalls eine tolle und echt wertige Rolle und die Schnurführung ist im Gegensatz zu den annähernd gleichen Tailwalks ebenfalls Kugel gelagert.
Von Okuma dürfte dann noch die citrix 350 interessant sein.


----------



## DeralteSack (13. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Okuma KDR 273 oder 364?


----------



## Deep Down (13. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Na die fette 364!


----------



## DeralteSack (13. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Die gibt es als P, LX und PLX.
P ist wohl die Powerhandle (Einhandknopf) Version. LX die Doppelkurbel. Die PLX ist das dann das Bastelmodel mit der umbaubaren Kurbel?|kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (13. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Die LX ist das Modell mit der Kurbel links!


----------



## DeralteSack (13. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Danke für die Infos!

Ich hab das so weitergegeben.:m


----------



## Bewu1982 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Hier gibts einen Anhalt welches WG/Belastung die Rollen auf Dauer abkönnen.

Sind nicht alle neueren Modelle drin, aber ich denke mit den Werten der alten Modelle kann man als Anhalt doch arbeiten

http://barsch-junkie.de/2012/09/08/baitcast-datenbank/


----------



## DeralteSack (11. September 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Hi!

Ich hole an dieser Stelle nochmal den Trööt hoch.

Zur Info: es wurde bei meinem Kollegen und auch bei mir damals ne Abu Garcia Revo Beast.#6


Nun habe ich mich erneut in eine kurze Jerke mit ca. 70 gr WG zum mittleren fischen mit Hardbaits auf Hecht verguckt.
Daher wollte ich mir nochmal eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu einer Rolle holen.

Ich möchte die Rute gerne mit einer Abu Garcia Revo STX ausstatten und ne 0,23 oder wieder ne 0,28 Power Pro aufspulen.
Würde diese Rollen-Schnur-Kombi Sinn ergeben oder fischt die wer von Euch und könnte etwas dazu berichten? |kopfkrat

Bin für gute Anregungen und Ideen offen!

Vielen Dank wie immer im voraus!


----------



## #AngelMicha (12. September 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Die Beast kannst du ruhig auch dafür verwenden 

Ansonsten find ich eine Roundprofile zum Jerken ein bisschen angenehmer..

Da würde ich mir ne Cardiff 201a draufschnallen


----------



## DeralteSack (12. September 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Cardiff ist auch ne gute Idee. 

Wie sieht es denn mit der Schnur aus. Würde für das WG nicht auch ne 023 PowerPro reichen oder sollte ich besser bei ner 028 bleiben?


----------



## Ruti Island (13. September 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Oder alternativ eine Calcutta 201d. Liegt für meinen Geschmack durch die schmale Bauform noch mal schöner in der Hand. Wobei die Übersetzung von Cardiff und Calcutta die Untergrenze bilden, die ich beim Jerken fischen würde.


----------



## DeralteSack (13. September 2016)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Ich denke die Cardiff würde auch ganz gut passen.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wieviel Meter 0,28 PowerPro auf die 201A bzw. 301A passen?


----------



## DeralteSack (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Hallo Leute!

Ich nutze jetzt einfach mal meinen alten Trööt weiter für ne Frage wegen ner Big Bait Rolle.

Ich habe ja hier schon die Okuma Komodo 364 empfohlen bekommen.

Was haltet ihr denn von der Okuma Komodo KDR-463 XL für ne reine Big Bait Rute mit 8 oz?

Dazu ne 50-60lbs 4 braid.

Danke und liebe Grüße!


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Zur Komodo kann ich nichts sagen. Aber was spricht denn gegen eine Toro NaCl oder Toro Beast? Die Toros haben sich seit Jahren bewährt...

Gibt auch was schickes neues von Shimano, die TranX, soll ein richtiger Panzer sein.


----------



## DeralteSack (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle für Hecht*

Das gleiche wird von den Komodos auch berichtet.
Die kleineren sind bekannt und werden gerne diskutiert. Nur die neue große ist nicht so bekannt.
Ich habe ja nur Abus bisher. Dennoch würden mich auch andere Modelle interessieren.


----------

